# ALUTECH Joo 26



## Broiler-aus-GG (29. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem endurolastigen Allroundfully für meine Tochter ,
dabei bin ich jetzt auf das Alutech Joo26 gestoßen.








						Joo 26 mit Variostütze, 2.399,90 €
					

Hey, hier kommt Joo! Und es stellt sich unwillkürlich die Frage, wem das wohl mehr Freude bereitet - den großen oder kleinen Bikepark-Piloten?! Denn wer dem




					alutech-cycles.com
				




Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit diesen Bike gesammelt, Google hat da noch nicht viel liefern können?


----------



## Ivenl (30. Dezember 2020)

Kenne das Rad nicht, aber ist das nicht arg schwer für ein Allrounder? 14kg++ ist bei dem Preis für ein 26' Rad schon ne Hausnummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (30. Dezember 2020)

Mit Allrounder meinte ich eher das das Bike auch für Bergauf und nicht nur Bergab genutzt werden kann, es soll hauptsächlich für den härteren Einsatz angeschafft werden.
Für alle sonstigen Gelegenheiten hat sie noch ein paar andere Bikes:


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (30. Dezember 2020)

Das Gewicht stört mich hier auch sehr , aber eigentlich sehe Ich nur den Rahmen als Langzeitgast, die restlichen Teile , würde ich aus jetziger Sicht recht zeitnah ersetzen, allein schon die zu lange Kurbel müsste weichen.
Durch den allmählichen Teiletausch sind sicher ein paar Gramm herauszuholen .


----------



## ollo (2. Januar 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Das Gewicht stört mich hier auch sehr , aber eigentlich sehe Ich nur den Rahmen als Langzeitgast, die restlichen Teile , würde ich aus jetziger Sicht recht zeitnah ersetzen, allein schon die zu lange Kurbel müsste weichen.
> Durch den allmählichen Teiletausch sind sicher ein paar Gramm herauszuholen .


ich fahre das Bike in Groß (XL) als Allmountain und als Enduro Aufbau und bei entsprechendem Umbau kommst Du auch an die 11,3 Kg (das Enduro wiegt gerade mal 12,9 Kg in XL)  ist halt eine Sache des Budget und Angebot im Bikemarkt 
Und zu Deiner Frage, es ist dank der Geo sehr gut Bergauf zu pedalieren, Steiler Sitzwinkel. Hier mal das Enduro mit dem auch längere Touren Fahrbar sind ,das ganze nur noch auf 26 Zoll und Kindergröße runterbrechen und schon hast Du was passendes für Deine Tochter


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (2. Januar 2021)

Ist schon bestellt, jetzt muss ich sehr lang sehr nett zu meiner Frau sein😁


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (7. Januar 2021)

Der Postbote wurde heute ganz besonders erwartet.

Für den Papa war auch etwas dabei.🙂👍

Das Bike macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, das Fahrwerk lies sich auch sehr gut an das Fahrerinnengewicht von knapp 27kg anpassen.

Testfahrt konnte sie leider noch nicht durchführen, weil die Clique schon wieder geklingelt hat und das Kind somit verschwunden ist🙃.

Interessant finde ich bei der Sattelstütze die Möglichkeit den Hubbereich zu begrenzen, original hat sie 150mm und jetzt habe ich sie auf das Minimum von 120mm eingestellt.
Die Kurbeln werden demnächst noch gegen kürzere getauscht, dann sollte es perfekt passen.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (17. Januar 2021)

Wollte nochmal kurz Rückmeldung geben zur Passform, es passt aus meiner Sicht sehr gut, wie auch die Fotos zeigen.

Die vom Hersteller verbauten Sram Guide RSC sind der Hammer, gerade die werkzeuglose Einstellung der Griffweite ist im Winter mit dicken Handschuhen sehr von Vorteil, da sich ja je nach Handschuh auch die Weite ändert.
Ob es wirklich 203er Scheiben vorn braucht kann man sich streiten, aber da sie am XC-Renner bereits 180/160 fährt , ergänzt sich das hier ganz gut.

Die ersten Umbauten sind bereits geplant:
-Austausch der Kurbel gegen eine gekürzte NX und dazu noch ein Alu-Kettenblatt(noch im Zulauf)
-Austausch der SX Schaltgruppe gegen eine bereits vorhandene m8000, da sie diese bereits am XC-Renner fährt und sie auch deutlich leichter ist
-Austausch der Recon gegen eine Fox 34 Performance Elite(liegt schon bereit)

dann sollte mindestens 1kg eingespart sein , nach meinen jetzigen Schätzungen.


Eine ausgiebige artgerechte Probefahrt steht leider wetter und Zeitbedingt immer noch aus, und die Bremsen sind noch nicht vollständig eingebremst.(gar nicht so einfach im Flachland)


Genaue Gewichte kommen, wenn alle Teile da sind.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (20. Januar 2021)

Wie groß ist die glückliche Besitzerin denn?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (20. Januar 2021)

Sie mißt derzeit 1,36m bei 66cm Innenbeinlänge.


----------



## Albschrat (23. Januar 2021)

Ich finde das Joo auch spannend, aber knapp 2.400,- für rund 14kg ist schon eine Ansage. Um auf einen akzeptableren Wert beim Gewicht zu kommen müsste man zusätzlich viel Geld investieren (wenn man mal durchrechnet was Du oben beschreibst). Da ist für mich dann immer noch Vpace die Referenz. 
Leider verkauft Jürgen das Joo nicht als Rahmenset, sonst hätte ich schon zwei bestellt und sie selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (23. Januar 2021)

Man sollte hier berücksichtigen, das man ein Bike der Kategorie 4 bekommt, was man auch in Vergleich mit anderen Bikes mit einbeziehen muss, dann sieht es schon wieder ganz anders aus.









						Was bedeuten die Kategorie-Aufkleber am Bike?
					

Viele Hersteller versehen Mountainbikes mit Klassifizierungsaufklebern. Diese legen maximale Drop-Höhe und Geschwindigkeit genau fest. Wir erklären, was hinter den MTB-Kategorien steckt.




					www.bike-magazin.de
				





Das war das Ursprungsgewicht mit Pedalen, Klingel, Fender, und Variostütze.


Das ist der derzeit Zwischenstand, nach Austausch der 12fach SX-Gruppe gegen eine noch vorhandene 11fach M8000.
Sowie Tausch der Kurbel gegen eine gekürzte NX mit Alu-Kettenblatt.

Als nächstes kommt noch eine 34er Fox Performance rein, die ist gerade noch beim Service.
Da sind auch noch mal 400g drin.

Der Verkauf der Schaltgruppe und der Recon-Gabel sollten die Anschaffungen annähernd ausgleichen.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (23. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube trotzdem dass viel mehr Joos auf den Trails unterwegs sein würden wenn es den Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen gäbe.

26 Zoll / 10-fach / Anbau Teile hat ja fast jeder von uns zu Hause.

Aber egal, für meine beiden Kids mit 147 und 156cm ist er eh zu klein.


----------



## ollo (25. Januar 2021)

schönes Rad  die Recon Gabel sieht aus als würde sie auch 27,5 vertragen. Nur schade das die Kettenstreben so kurz sind. Die Sitzstreben sehen ja lang genug aus, da würde glatt ein 27,5 Laufrad reinpassen.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (25. Januar 2021)

Die Gabel ist für 27,5 gedacht.
Ich habe das Rad bewusst deshalb ausgewählt weil es 26 Zoll hat.🙂


----------



## nik (25. Januar 2021)

Glückwunsch. Ein sehr schöner Rahmen. Die verbauten Teile und das Gewicht schrecken mich aber schon zu dem Preis, im Vergleich zu Vpace und Propain.
Zum Selbstaufbau wäre der Rahmen toll.
Die Nachrichten und das Aufbaubier sind der Knaller


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (30. Januar 2021)

Aktueller Endstand, so wird es erst mal bleiben.





 Jetzt muss es erst mal ausgiebig bewegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelDave85 (30. Januar 2021)

Sehr schön.
Putzis fehlen noch ;p
26"s not dead


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (30. Januar 2021)

Geht leider nicht, passen farblich nicht zur Blumenvase in Lila:🙃



			https://www.amazon.de/Stand-Dinge-Fahrradvase-Frieda-Fahrradlenker/dp/B0130J7XF2


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (19. Februar 2021)

Die magische 13 ist geknackt, dank Revoloop Schläuchen und Kabolt Achse sind es derzeit 12,7kg.
Es ist derzeit kein einziges Carbonteil verbaut, was wahrscheinlich auch so bleiben wird.


----------



## OnkelDave85 (19. Februar 2021)

Sehr gut ... jetzt nur noch alle Schrauben durch Titan ersetzen^^
Ja an Reifen +- Schlauch lässt sich schon immer nochmal viel einsparen. Die Schwalbe Aerothan sind ja auch fast das selbe. Das  Ventil scheint aber bei allen diesen ein sensibler Schwachpunkt zu sein, brechen wohl gerne mal durch die Plastik Holme


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (11. April 2021)

Ich überlege die Bremsscheibengröße auf 180/160 zu reduzieren, habt ihr Empfehlungen für Endurotaugliche Leichtbauscheiben?


----------



## Ivenl (11. April 2021)

Was spricht gegen die ashima?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (11. April 2021)

An die dachte ich auch , aber wie ist da die Erfahrung beim Einsatz im strafferen Gelände mit hohem Bremsaufkommen, beim Crosscountry Einsatz hätte ich da keine Bedenken?


----------



## Ivenl (11. April 2021)

Würde für richtiges Gelände die Scheiben nicht reduzieren, man verliert zuviel Bremskraft für zu wenig Gewichtsreduktion


----------



## pfiffbike (Donnerstag um 10:54)

Ich würde gerade ein gebrauchtes Alutech Joo 26" suchen.
Weis hier jemand zufällig gerade eines?
Danke.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (Donnerstag um 12:43)

Ja eventuell bei uns, da es aktuell kaum noch bewegt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfiffbike (Donnerstag um 12:52)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Ja eventuell bei uns, da es aktuell kaum noch bewegt wird.


Hab Dir eine Nachricht geschickt.


----------

